# Substitute for Brooks



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

What are Brooks saddle riders using that is similar in fit?

We got the new tandem in, it comes with the Terry Fly saddle that seems ok but narrow and long. I use Brooks Pro as the saddle of choice on all my other bikes and am thinking of putting one on the tandem.

OTOH there are a lot of good reasons to go with a plastic based saddle for this one.

Ideas?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I seem to get along with Swifts and Turbos.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Jeebus, MB, you drop more for a bike than a Smart Car would cost (granted, the bike is bigger, can probably haul more and is probably faster, and is certainly 100000% better looking), and you won't drop a few bucks on saddles for it?

BTW, that was quick. I was under the impression you'd be waiting months for that thing.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

For me, the san marco regal and the san marco rolls are a pretty close match for the brooks- the wide flat back on both really feels right, plus they're a bit more weatherproof.

I'm not putting on nearly the kind of miles you are, but so far, they've been pretty nice.

And, this thread is useless without pictures. Let's see this thing!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Jeebus, MB, you drop more for a bike than a Smart Car would cost (granted, the bike is bigger, can probably haul more and is probably faster, and is certainly 100000% better looking), and you won't drop a few bucks on saddles for it?
> 
> BTW, that was quick. I was under the impression you'd be waiting months for that thing.


Oh, I have a nice broken in Brooks Pro ready to go but we will be doing long tours on the thing with no control over the weather so I am thinking maybe just perhaps I'd use something else.

Pix? As soon as our service is restored at home.

Verizon=Epic Fail!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I'd suggest a Swallow bec it's the lightest Brooks, but I was looking the other day and it seems like the price just keeps going up and up and up. I got two last year for $350 each, I think, and now they're closer to $500.

+1 on the Regal.

Also, the Specialized BG saddles are pretty good. That's what I had on my roadie before I put a Swallow on it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

MB1,

The plastic based saddle that is closest to the Brooks Team Pro , in shape and size (almost identical dimensions) is the San MArco Regal.

The Rolls is the same size as well, but flatter shape across the top.

Depending on what you want for colour , if you decide to go for the Regals, the best place to get them is through Richard Sachs Website.

He has them in Black, White, Red and Blue.

Everywhere else is pretty much just black.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I've fallen for my Terry Fly Ti. 

What, that was a 100 miles?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

MB1, I'd be surprised if you were happy with anything but a Brooks. I can see you riding a plastic bike, but where the butt meets the leather, I can't see changing.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I ride several bikes and have swapped saddles around quite a bit. The B17 is really the most comfortable. Period.

But. I do have a Performance E3 that's good for track and crit b/c my fat thighs don't rub on the inner when in the drops. I've also used Turbo's (do they still make those?) with success, and WTB makes one with a similar shape.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> I've fallen for my Terry Fly Ti.


That is what the bike came with but a first sit it was like, "Where is the rest of the thing, it is cutting me in half."

We are doing a 1,500 mile 2-week tour and I feel the need for something a little more substantial umder me.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> MB1, I'd be surprised if you were happy with anything but a Brooks. I can see you riding a plastic bike, but where the butt meets the leather, I can't see changing.


There is a good chance I will go with the Brooks but at this point I want to explore some options.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I use a Terry Fly on my mountain bike and it works well for that. They didn't work for me on road bikes, though. They get softer as they get older and seem to sag or compress.. Makes for a painful experience about 60 minutes into a road ride.

I use a SLR on my cross bike and a WTB Rocket V Race on my fixie. WTB seems to have the best fitting line for my butt, though.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't use a brooks so I can't offer relative comparisons and it's probably not sufficiently bling for your purpose but Im thinking of this saddle for my next commuterish build. 

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SA407A64-Sportourer+Kaalam+Gel+Saddle.aspx


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

I just ordered a Selle Anatomica.
https://www.selleanatomica.com/

Like a brooks but with a cutout. It's received really good reviews and they have a model with their "Watershed leather" it's supposed to be waterproof.








I run a B-17 on my commuter and I will probably put this on my endurance mountain bike, but it might see time on the road bike if it's as good as the reviews say it is.

Oh yeah, and it's made in the USA, if that is a consideration.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

My San Marco Regal feels similar to a Brook B17 Narrow.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

nepbug said:


> I just ordered a Selle Anatomica.
> https://www.selleanatomica.com/
> 
> Like a brooks but with a cutout. It's received really good reviews and they have a model with their "Watershed leather" it's supposed to be waterproof.
> ...


I met the company's founder and lead research engineer (same guy) at Sea Otter a month and change ago, and had a great conversation about his saddles. The saddle was as comfortable as anything I've ever sat on. The cutout seemed to impart more flex than I imagine a traditional brooks would have. The shape really did achieve a saddle-like sag when fully weighted, and seemed to avoid contact with any of the bone sit points I'm used to putting pressure on with all my traditional saddles.

Some day, I'll have to try a Brooks and a Selle Anatomica sprung saddle on long rides to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

After 20 years of touring and commuting my Avocet Touring II got all used up, but it was my solution to a weather resistant Brooks. I'll be replacing it with either a Rolls, or a SaddleCo Flow


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

nepbug said:


> I just ordered a Selle Anatomica.
> https://www.selleanatomica.com/
> 
> Like a brooks but with a cutout. It's received really good reviews and they have a model with their "Watershed leather" it's supposed to be waterproof.
> ...



I know quite a few folks that have gone to these and they all love them. great customer service as well.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

good advice here :thumbsup: ... san marco regal, and some avocet's (like the touring's, but they're no longer in production).

I could see MB1 on a Regal, he is our King, no?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

All my bikes have Regals. The Pego is getting a new white one so I can use the black one on my MXL. I am getting it from Richard Sachs.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I mentioned this in another thread, but the Fizik Vitesse has a shape and size similar to a Brooks Pro or B17. I was using B17s on my road bikes when I first tried the Vitesse. I liked it so much, I've got it now on 3 bikes. Plus it's less expensive than a B17 and weighs less than half as much. The only down side is someone might call you a girly man for using one.


----------



## Birddog (Sep 9, 2004)

> I'll be replacing it with either a Rolls, or a SaddleCo Flow


Are those SaddleCos still around? I bought one several years ago and quit using it. The hard edges bothered me on long rides esp with lots of climbing. I might still use it on my CX bike though.

Birddog


----------



## uber-stupid (Apr 9, 2002)

I have a silly brooks question, and while I'd post this in a newbie thread or elsewhere, you all seem very well versed in Brooks, so I'll ask you guys...

Is there any possible chance that Brooks will replace the leather on an old brook ssaddle? I'm restoring my dad's old Raleigh 3 speed, and it has a brooks saddle on it... but the rails have a curlicue on the back end, which I'm guessing provides for a slightly springier ride. The leather's dried out and chapped past the point of no return, and it's not very comfortable for him to ride any more. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

uber-stupid said:


> I have a silly brooks question, and while I'd post this in a newbie thread or elsewhere, you all seem very well versed in Brooks, so I'll ask you guys...
> 
> Is there any possible chance that Brooks will replace the leather on an old brook ssaddle? I'm restoring my dad's old Raleigh 3 speed, and it has a brooks saddle on it... but the rails have a curlicue on the back end, which I'm guessing provides for a slightly springier ride. The leather's dried out and chapped past the point of no return, and it's not very comfortable for him to ride any more.
> 
> Any ideas?


Brooks might do it but the style of saddle you may think is extinct is probably still in production. Check their catalogue or a big seller of their stuff like Wallbike.com. 

If you wish to rebuild the saddle with new leather then Tony Colgrave is your man. His services are excellent (none better) but keep in mind that he's in the UK and that your US$ has about much buying power as the Albanian Lek$ 

Mr. Colegrave really is a master and for the obsessive compulsives who restore vintage bikes to be 100% period correct, for show or concours he is a godsend. If you really insist I'll hunt around for an email address.

A. Colgrave Wellhouse
Northian Rye
East Sussex
TN31 6HY, England
01797 253177

​ ​


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> ...... The only down side is someone might call you a girly man for using one.


Anyone calling me that is in line for an a$$ whooping from my wife!


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

I couldn't handle a Regal and I ride a Team Pro and a B.17. The leather has a little give that the 1 mm of padding on the Regal doesn't match. I've heard good things about the Selle An-atomicas, though, and I'm pretty sure they're waterproof.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

I have a Selle Anatomica in the waterproof leather and like it a lot. I've never ridden a Brooks so can't compare to it. I suspect it's pretty close to a knock off of a Brooks with a cutout and waterproof leather. The cutout seems to allow the two sides to move independently. It feels like it has more even weight distribution than my other saddles. Waterproof leather is, well, waterproof leather and is not plastic!

BTW, they come in colors too.....


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

What about an old Cinelli saddle? I'm good on a Pro or a B-17, yet my old Cinelli feels fine too. OTOH with a cover, my Brooks spend plenty of time in the rain, and they seem fine.


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

JP said:


> OTOH with a cover, my Brooks spend plenty of time in the rain, and they seem fine.


JP, did a Brooks brand cover provide successful protection or could you report which one it is that works and has held up well?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Regals! Although with the falling buying power of the dollar they are quite a bit more than they used to be. A ti railed version used to be $80ish... now they are well over $100.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Vettekid said:


> JP, did a Brooks brand cover provide successful protection or could you report which one it is that works and has held up well?


So I need to retract my earlier claims. My Brooks saddles did fine in Seattle rain for many thousands of miles, but I think I trashed my B17 over the weekend. Saddle got fully soaked in the first 50 miles of a 600K, so it got ridden wet all weekend. Not so good.

Mine did fine when you put them away after the get wet on shorter rides, but perhaps they are not up to MB's stated task.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

asterisk said:


> Regals! Although with the falling buying power of the dollar they are quite a bit more than they used to be. A ti railed version used to be $80ish... now they are well over $100.


$65 at Totalcycling.com


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

My barely broken-in B-17 is by far my favorite, followed by a Rolls a close second. I have a cool brown Rolls with gold metal highlights I picked up for 10 euros in an LBS in Italy.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> $65 at Totalcycling.com




steel or ti rails?


----------

